# 96.9 FM talk radio



## GD (May 2, 2002)

Anyone hear Michael Graham's radio talk plastering Haverville cops for getting $117.00 for a detail on a Patriot's day? I used like Jay Severing Show but now I will never listen to it again!!


----------



## gooday (Jul 20, 2006)

Today WRKO's Tom Fineburge attacked the fact that we get state pensions and our health care. He stated that it is a giant waste of tax payers money and we dont diserve any of those bennifets or the pay we get. He mainly named police, fire and town officials. He argued that it costs the tax payers to much money and we dont those benny's and our unions are to strong. He went on to mention how fire fighters sit around on the sidewalk most of the time and do nothing. He said they should only get payed when responding to calls or they should be sweeping the street in thier free time. I wanted to smash my radio. Its not what these men do all day its what they will have to do at one or more points in that day. I'm a corrections officer and I sit around sometimes also when its quiet, that means our job is being done. Its not what you do its what you may have to do. I may catch a beat down or hep c but I should not have health insurance or a pension for my family after I'm gone.This guy kills me, I never listened to the wind bag before and never will again.I'll stick to Finnerans forum.

Its fine that we pay taxes for a bunch of junkies to get Ma health insurance because they dont want to work or they have a drug problem. We can support there trip to the methadone clinic. But public safety and the working man can rot. They have a policy that if you are employed without bennifetts and you make more than( I think )25,000 a year, you are not a single mother or have a drug problem you do not qualify for Ma health. So an upstanding clean person cant have Ma health because they make 30,000 a year but someone who dont pay taxes into the system can because they are a shit bag junkie. Go figure.


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

I have not head the show (nor do I want to), but does this really suprise you?

Look at all the promises our current Governor promised and now can't deliver. Unless of course you fit into the category of people you have described than the "liberal protector of our state", can look good throwing pennies from the peasants from his Escalade or helicopter.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

When the media talks about police salaries, that's called lazy programming. Because there's gotta be something else more interesting.


----------

